# Autozone nx2000 calipers for $40...



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Autozone sells calipers for a 1991 nx2000 for, well, $80 a side (core)


Will these work? Does this come with everything you need except pads and rotors?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Yes they will work....*

Make sure you have at least 15" rims because the clearance.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Damn that sucks, they dont sell those at my autozone. I think its just the caliper. No rotor or anything else.


----------



## MaddMatt (Jan 26, 2003)

If this is an upgrade, be DAMN SURE they come with the mounting bracket. Otherwise they're useless.


----------



## tim's 95 se-r (Dec 26, 2002)

one problem ive ran into is that every parts store ive gone into to ask, not one has specified if its for abs or not, does it make a difference, or were all nx2000 calipers the same?
also, if it doesnt come with the bracket, just buy those new from nissan, and stil be way ahead of the courtesy kit money wise.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Search and ye shall find your answer about ABS.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Is that a 'you don't know' or a 'I know and could answer in 3 words, but instead I'll type out a long search request thus taking up more of everyone's time'?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

It's #2 but your search request won't take up anyone's time but your own. Your question has been asked at least once per month for the six months I've been on this board. It was answered every time. So, there are at least six threads with your answer if you would but search for them. Same goes for *every* common question.

The question was also answered several times during the past five years I've been on the SE-R Mailing list and is available in the archives.


----------



## tim's 95 se-r (Dec 26, 2002)

look. i did search, and couldnt find the answer, or didnt look in the right place. and, what does it matter to you? either answer, or dont. theres no need to just reply and tell me to search, the same energy could have been used to just answer.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

bahearn is right, its pretty easy to find the answer to that question. Please guys dont let this thread get out of hand like some of the others do. It hasnt started yet, lets keep it that way.



BTW for some reason $40 for the AD22VF doesnt sound right. Maybe it is though.


----------



## tim's 95 se-r (Dec 26, 2002)

i have searched. nowhere is my question answered in a way that makes sense. so i asked. besides, whats the point of just replying to search? just dont respond. going to every forum and replying "search" to every question is just stupid. if someone cant ask a question, lets just close the whole site to any further questions. since im sure everything has been asked at least once.

and, thats another question i was asking. it was 85$ for a pair of 91 nx200 calipers. but i wasnt asked if it was abs or not. hence.

"one problem ive ran into is that every parts store ive gone into to ask, not one has specified if its for abs or not, does it make a difference, or were all nx2000 calipers the same?"

im not trying ot be a jerk, or argue, its just annoying to search, not find an answer, ask, and be told to search.


----------



## xclusiv (Feb 11, 2003)

hey dude, from what info i gather, the calipers need to be from an ABS equiped car.. well you know what i mean.. you also need the caliper bracket to go with it..


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a set sitting in my room. 91-93 NX2000 with ABS japan I did a quick search even though I already knew the answer. If you type AD22VF ABS you would have found it very easy. I think the answer was in the first result. Also you could have tried NX2000 ABS, not counting this thread the answer is also in the first result.
The reason why people reply with "search" is to stop the board from getting cluttered up. I could probly count at least 20 threads on how to set the timming on a GA16DE, yet people still ask about it. Thats just a waste of space. Now the the answer has been given lets move on.

BTW find out if those are AD22VFs for $40.00 that seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW,
My dealer up here in Canada wants $172 US for the pair of calipers including core including tax. Thats about $86 US a side to walk out with (theres 15% tax up here too).

Seth


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I got mine with pads for about $180.00 total(both sides).


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

and if we buy them in Canada and bring em home we can get our tax money back (correct?) I'm so close to there that is actually a possibility... thanks for the info seth!


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

yes.. ABS.. rotors calipers abs.. why abs.. they're thicker..

thank god i dont have to go buy these anylonger..

beware.. for you 1.6 owners.. youll need at least a 2.0 master cylinder....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Oops,
That above bpost is just going to confuse the hell out of everyone. You do not need to change anything other than the brake assembly. You don't need SS lines (although now is a farily good time to do that since the rbakes are already off the car.), and you don't ned the MS. You can put it in, but it isn't mandatory. If from what I've heard, the 2.0L master cylindar actually increases pedal travel (as opposed to having the car stop with the twitch of your ankle a la BMW).

Seth


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

2.0 Master cylinder? I thought it was the U13 (93-97) master cylinder.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

hmm...when work picks back up i just might have to go in and check out the auto zone deal. wonder what nx rotors will run there too? i know rotors for a 1.6 run $45 a pair


----------

